
Ask HN: Those with small side projects, where did you find part-time talent? - phankinson
I&#x27;m just curious where those with small side projects (w&#x2F; some cash flow) are finding talent to help with operations (sales, marketing, dev, etc...).  Are people still using Elance&#x2F;Upwork? What else is out there?
======
jsvaughan
I've bought logos and some other design stuff on Fiverr - have had mixed
results, occasional good stuff.

I've also hired a couple of people to do work through Upwork (when it was
oDesk) - I did have some good work done but I was not convinced that the same
person was always doing the work, it seemed to me that it was being farmed out
from one account that had good ratings.

The best result I have had (but the most pricey thing I have paid for) was
design work done by a local agency
([https://weare2ndfloor.com/](https://weare2ndfloor.com/)). I spent a lot of
time googling, looking at portfolios etc before getting in touch with them,
but in the end it was worth it, I am very pleased with what they produced.

------
tmaly
I tried fiverr a few times, but the quality is so unpredictable.

I also tried working with a team I met overseas, but that did not turn out
well.

My current approach was to find someone local to New York area.

